# Just for Amateurs



## Footloose (Jan 1, 2005)

I've a site aimed specifically at amateurs.

www.theimageplane.net

It's independant, non-profit, has no ads and there's nothing being sold. Full of useful facts to help the keen SLR/DSLR photographer get into the basics and then quickly move on to taking great shots - with or without pro gear.







It's worth a visit if you're a keen amateur or just starting out.


----------

